# MASSIVE SALE AT SERVOCITY NOW - April 6th !



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

*ATTENTION SALE CUSTOMERS*: If your order is over $50, our free shipping offer will automatically be applied to your order (not valid for expedited or international orders). Expedited and international orders will automatically have $6.99 deducted from the shipping total.


----------

